# Half Orange, Half Cello



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

There's about a million threads for AB bettas on here, i swear, but here's one more cause I don't think anyone gets tired of seeing the unique bettas on there.

Check this guy out-










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1302477743


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, that is one pretty betta


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Omggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!! So pretteh!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

OH the tan lines!!

:lol: 
jk

He is really pretty! I love how his fins fade to clear.


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, that is nice. Too bad he wouldn't be happy in with my goldies, he'd look great.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

OHMYGOD OHMYGOD OHMYGOD OHMYGOD OHMYGOD

I really want him! So pretty and unique!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow this really is worth looking at lol!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw a DT boy like that at PJ's... only he was seal. 

Gorgeous, though!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh my god! I think I need him!! He's amazing!!!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

love


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool fish!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh wow :B


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

My girls would, I am sure, name him "Creamsicle".


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Kekekeee XD Id name him Jersey....Like he was gettin all tan for the Jersey Shore LOLOLOL XD


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

s so cool! His orange is exactly the same colour as Penny's.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I would name him Sir Fancy Pants.:lol:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

WOAH! :O he's amazing! <3


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm really thinking about bidding, after all I do need to buy a female so I could combine shipping.......

I adore him!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Cellos *are* very interesting. I guess that is all I should say.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoa, now that's cool!


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I love his little eyes!


----------

